# HAUNTED RADIO'S HALLOWEEN SHOW: they live, our annual awards, and more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are wrapping up the haunt and Halloween season with news on Burger King, They Live, and more!!

Then, we announce the full list of winners that you voted for in our annual Golden Corpse Awards. We also induct the four newest members of our Haunted Hall of Fame. Then, we have a ton of sound clips, haunted attraction commercials, and songs. All of this and much more on the October 24 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-102418.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

